
How a US Operation to Snare Rwandan Genocide Fugitive Félicien Kabuga Went Awry - rmason
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/06/how-a-us-operation-to-snare-felicien-kabuga-went-awry
======
exprez135
"Kabuga’s trial, in contrast, promises to restore a modicum of accountability"

I hope so. A trial before the IRMCT would renew my hope in such institutions,
even as the US plainly attacks the ICC with Trump's recent executive order
(13928). For those interested in reading more:
[https://www.justsecurity.org/tag/executive-
order-13928/](https://www.justsecurity.org/tag/executive-order-13928/).

